
Glutton-C a Pac-Man-like game you can play from the browser's address bar - ohjeez
https://gluttonc.chesterdoran.com
======
ASVVVAD
I knew about the ability to change the url dynamically without reloading as
it's commonly used nowadays but never seen or thought of anything like this!
Really creative :3

